# highest 3 wheel



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bet it hurt when he came down :happysad:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol


ok he won topic is over we need to shut this down,.,.hahahah


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 3 2011, 02:17 PM~19778263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok that won 2 days and thats all thats on hear lets make it funny and make it the backwords 3s lol


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 PM~19778263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how da fucc people 3s get that damn high???i got 14s in the ass idk if its because of my bridge but it doesnt get that high


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 3 2011, 07:29 PM~19781311
> *how da fucc people 3s get that damn high???i got 14s in the ass idk if its because of my bridge but it doesnt get that high
> *


16's? 20's? 24's??? telescoptics???


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 3 2011, 06:29 PM~19781311
> *how da fucc people 3s get that damn high???i got 14s in the ass idk if its because of my bridge but it doesnt get that high
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

me in vegas well on my way had to get gas at buffalo bills


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

yea the top pics i have 14s and my upper trailing arms moved down and the bottom i just had 12s i think


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 06:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Get bigger cylinders in the front :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's incredible.... :0


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what i call GOODTIMES


----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this caddy is bad ass :worship:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any videos of this in action?


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 5 2011, 02:00 AM~19790300
> *any videos of this in action?
> *


its a homies car I'll ask him.


----------



## youngnlow (Jan 31, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 03:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


art on wheels


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yeah this is the homie doin his thang in his cadi :cheesy:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

bout to flip over :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

am i mistaken or wasn't there pics of this car breaking something. i remember seeing it damaged or something... kinda like flipped on one side??


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 5 2011, 09:52 PM~19798718
> *am i mistaken or wasn't there pics of this car breaking something. i remember seeing it damaged or something... kinda like flipped on one side??
> *


that was a 4 door hopper


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 6 2011, 06:52 AM~19798718
> *am i mistaken or wasn't there pics of this car breaking something. i remember seeing it damaged or something... kinda like flipped on one side??
> *


the car never flipped it still rolls down the streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 08:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 5 2011, 10:52 PM~19798718
> *am i mistaken or wasn't there pics of this car breaking something. i remember seeing it damaged or something... kinda like flipped on one side??
> *


 this should be it


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 10:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 10:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


hey its still on 3 wheel though :biggrin: 

but the homie from goodtimes has a 3 wheel that is out of this world theres a few pics of it on the otherside for a 3 wheel,homie has to slide out the car on his belly i guess,that car is pure inspiration for my fleetwood


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 10:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


his is hater proof mines hater maker :biggrin:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2011, 02:59 PM~19801808
> *his is hater proof mines WILL NEVER BE FINISHED:biggrin:
> *


FIXT


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

my other homie dom through down on the paint


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 01:00 PM~19801822
> *FIXT
> *


awwww must be mayhem


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 6 2011, 01:28 PM~19802021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: badass


----------



## jimmy78mc (Dec 29, 2010)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

one more


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

saw this on another thread


----------



## runumhard808 (Feb 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 6 2011, 10:45 AM~19802182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2011, 03:42 PM~19810586
> *saw this on another thread
> 
> 
> ...


o hell yeah that fool gets up


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 11:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


yup :0


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Driving straight when 3 wheeling not sidways


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the highest 3 ive ever seen thats my homies paul car  its a GT CAR


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2011, 08:59 PM~19822679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i have always been curious do you guys hop thaat car or is it juz all show??its a beautiful car i seen it in person at circus circus i wuz like wtf is that clean ass caddy with chrome undies locc'N up dat high :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 AM~19825751
> *i have always been curious do you guys hop thaat car or is it juz all show??its a beautiful car i seen it in person at circus circus i wuz like wtf is that clean ass caddy with chrome undies locc'N up dat high :biggrin:
> *



no not a hopper car was build to be the 3 wheel king


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2011, 08:59 PM~19822679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :around: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn GT should waited til this topic got alil bigger then kill it off now I don't wana see no more high 3wheels this pretty ma fucca won hands down lol


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: goddainnmmm this mothefucker is baddaSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:36 PM~19827785
> *Damn GT should waited til this topic got alil bigger then kill it off now I don't wana see no more high 3wheels this pretty ma fucca won hands down lol
> *


LOL


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 10:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2011, 07:59 PM~19822679
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 03:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 10:13 AM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


BUT ARENT YOU SUPPOED TO GET IT BACK ON ALL FOURS TO COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 AM~19825751
> *i have always been curious do you guys hop thaat car or is it juz all show??its a beautiful car i seen it in person at circus circus i wuz like wtf is that clean ass caddy with chrome undies locc'N up dat high :biggrin:
> *











single piston pump, 8 batterys to the front.


----------



## dragginbonez (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 09:13 PM~19800596
> *this should be it
> 
> 
> ...


May i ask what exactly happened here?
I see the chain on the floor but cant see anything else broken......


----------



## alexar956 (Jan 18, 2010)

hers mine homies,,, i know its not the highest but i think its good coming from a small town


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Single Shorty's blatter pump 9 batteries to the front hitting mid 70's easy*


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Feb 10 2011, 05:10 PM~19838519
> *Single Shorty's blatter pump 9 batteries to the front hitting mid 70's easy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexar956_@Feb 10 2011, 05:06 PM~19838151
> *hers mine homies,,, i know its not the highest but i think its good coming from a small town
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Looks like mine


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2011, 08:59 PM~19822679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 9 2011, 09:41 PM~19832323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85+Feb 10 2011, 07:01 PM~19839279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had to copy and paste it idk how to post videos on here


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 10:17 PM~19841446
> *nope he has white coils you have red lol j/p both look good :thumbsup:
> 
> check this out me on freeway doin 70
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 10 2011, 10:32 PM~19841576
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its fun lol


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 10:49 PM~19841729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its fun lol
> *


looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 11 2011, 06:17 AM~19841446
> *nope he has white coils you have red lol j/p both look good :thumbsup:
> 
> check this out me on freeway doin 70
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 10:17 PM~19841446
> *nope he has white coils you have red lol j/p both look good :thumbsup:
> 
> check this out me on freeway doin 70
> ...



hahahaha good shit big dog,.,.u got my vote on that one,.,.

that mofo looks mean wit that high lock up inda front,.,.

my boy did a 3 inda freeway in his towncar but he took up all 4 lanes to do it from left to right,.,. :biggrin: 

gotta get my shit on video now


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

my linc on tre,.,.not the highest i only got 16s but ima upgrade to them 18s n have her on tilt.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 10 2011, 11:17 PM~19841446
> *nope he has white coils you have red lol j/p both look good :thumbsup:
> 
> check this out me on freeway doin 70
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
FUCK that, I hopped my shit on the highway once hno: hno: never again


----------



## alexar956 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19846455
> *:wow:  :wow:
> FUCK that, I hopped my shit on the highway  once hno:  hno:  never again
> *


r u from san antonio, i am from south tx too


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexar956_@Feb 11 2011, 06:12 PM~19847289
> *r u from san antonio, i am from south tx too
> *


Nope! from Waco homie :biggrin:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 11 2011, 04:14 PM~19846455
> *:wow:  :wow:
> FUCK that, I hopped my shit on the highway  once hno:  hno:  never again
> *


lol i did that i got vids if u want me to post up lol


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Feb 12 2011, 09:01 AM~19851513
> *lol i did that i got vids if u want me to post up lol
> *


fuck it post up lets just see


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I posted up a new fest like video footage fest or somethin I 4got I got some vids up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Feb 11 2011, 12:29 PM~19845304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 6 2011, 04:28 PM~19802021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 12 2011, 02:19 PM~19852965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 wow it lays and gets up


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@Feb 12 2011, 10:01 AM~19851513
> *lol i did that i got vids if u want me to post up lol
> *


 post up 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 3 2011, 09:32 PM~19784629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Feb 13 2011, 04:21 AM~19856811
> *I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.
> *



shut up u kno u like it


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## velmar666 (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 AM~19857273
> *shut up u kno u like it
> *


props on the highway video those monte's look sexy flyin


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:36 PM~19827785
> *Damn GT should waited til this topic got alil bigger then kill it off now I don't wana see no more high 3wheels this pretty ma fucca won hands down lol
> *


you ain't lying :wow:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

79 Cadi Coupe just coming on seen, test and tuning right now :biggrin: .................







Have to learn how to resize photo :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS CAR IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

High lock up 3 wheels look nasty..point blank... Real Lowriding consist of 14 inch in the real to make a decent looking 3 wheel..and the 14 is a inch too much...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Feb 14 2011, 12:46 PM~19867774
> *High lock up 3 wheels look nasty..point blank... Real Lowriding consist of 14 inch in the real to make a decent looking 3 wheel..and the 14 is a inch too much...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## camnutz63 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

i think high ass 3 wheel is dope  






but it makes the rear end look ugly! :wow: :uh:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 13 2011, 08:07 PM~19861470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Feb 14 2011, 01:46 PM~19867774
> *High lock up 3 wheels look nasty..point blank... Real Lowriding consist of 14 inch in the real to make a decent looking 3 wheel..and the 14 is a inch too much...
> *


you dont like it then get the hell out of here :uh: u know if you see a big ass 3 wheel out of know were in town your gonna be like HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THAT CAR!!!! u know dam well u would be


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

my 83 project 14s w a bridge


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 PM~19778263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 13 2011, 09:07 PM~19861470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. LOOKS CRAZY BUT BAD ASS


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 3 2011, 01:17 PM~19778263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 15 2011, 12:06 PM~19875480
> *NICE. LOOKS CRAZY BUT BAD ASS
> *



THANKS


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Feb 14 2011, 06:43 PM~19869184
> *i think high ass 3 wheel is dope
> but it makes the rear end look ugly!  :wow:  :uh:
> *


Driving straight when 3 wheeling not sidways</span>


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Feb 15 2011, 02:30 PM~19876828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Feb 10 2011, 06:10 PM~19838519
> *Single Shorty's blatter pump 9 batteries to the front hitting mid 70's easy
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAaAaaMn 

'''HoMe RuN ''''

That SPRING OUTTA HEAR!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19845304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Feb 15 2011, 05:14 PM~19878021
> *Driving straight when 3 wheeling not sidways</span>
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## zues213 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## laz10w (Dec 2, 2010)

not mine but i saw it and it made me smile - hell i'll pay that.  
badass for a honda.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laz10w_@Feb 16 2011, 10:03 PM~19889373
> *not mine but i saw it and it made me smile - hell i'll pay that.
> badass for a honda.
> 
> ...


 :uh :happysad:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Feb 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19889748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you got them wheels on now homie. Keep it up!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lol yeh now my rear rite pump i think i burnt out, loose connection on batt, it broke off and pump nwas just smokin like hell :0


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Feb 16 2011, 10:47 PM~19889748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them girls are strong


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 17 2011, 08:41 PM~19897497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring it down to tri cities and lets bust a cruz


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 17 2011, 07:43 PM~19897520
> *bring it down to tri cities and lets bust a cruz
> *


its in Seattle keyed to shit :angry:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19897541
> *its in Seattle keyed to shit :angry:
> *


Thats what i heard that dude in tacoma has it still???


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 17 2011, 07:46 PM~19897555
> *Thats what i heard that dude in tacoma has it still???
> *


yeah talked to him a while back hes been trying to flip it for a while.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 17 2011, 10:32 PM~19898798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Minez


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Nice!


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19897541
> *its in Seattle keyed to shit :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 17 2011, 08:46 PM~19897555
> *Thats what i heard that dude in tacoma has it still???
> *


that neegro over prices his shit....


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Heath V_@Feb 18 2011, 10:38 PM~19906938
> *^ Nice!
> *


thanks...its tore down now...


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 17 2011, 05:30 PM~19895607
> *them girls are strong
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Feb 19 2011, 03:02 AM~19908155
> *that neegro over prices his shit....
> *


 x2 cool dude tho... but yeah way over prices... but has a shit load of fucking cars... puro lowriders all of them if not stock but one donk with like 24's but still cool dude


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 AM~19956845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 25 2011, 12:44 AM~19956845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass  , is that yours?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Feb 12 2011, 02:19 PM~19852965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! That gonna be at the shows this year?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 25 2011, 07:26 PM~19962499
> *NICE! That gonna be at the shows this year?
> *


not mine, thats a guys on here MARK, 

heres the build topic
BUILD UP


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Feb 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19962353
> *badass  , is that yours?
> *


No but my mom looking to get it :wow:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 25 2011, 06:28 PM~19962072
> *:uh:
> *


dont be mad because its pulling a higher 3 wheel than yours


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Feb 25 2011, 10:13 PM~19963309
> *dont be mad because its pulling a higher 3 wheel than yours
> *


fuck that 3 wheel. that 4th wheel is sittin on a rock soo.... its not a 3 wheel its not even a 3 wheel. soooo... its pretty much still on 4 wheels


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laz10w_@Feb 16 2011, 09:03 PM~19889373
> *not mine but i saw it and it made me smile - hell i'll pay that.
> badass for a honda.
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Mar 6 2011, 10:28 AM~20027236
> *:wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

HERES THE NEWEST MAY NOT BE THE HIGHEST ,LOOKS HIGHER WHEN UR THER








E..........


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 14 2011, 07:49 AM~20086803
> *HERES THE NEWEST MAY NOT BE THE HIGHEST ,LOOKS HIGHER WHEN UR THER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: this Lac is up there, What size tele's in the back?


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 14 2011, 07:57 AM~20086828
> *:thumbsup: this Lac is up there, What size tele's in the back?
> *


26 INCHES, 13 PER STAGE,..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 14 2011, 08:49 AM~20086803
> *HERES THE NEWEST MAY NOT BE THE HIGHEST ,LOOKS HIGHER WHEN UR THER
> 
> 
> ...


nice cady homie


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Mar 16 2011, 05:43 PM~20107586
> *nice cady homie
> *


Thanks boss trying to keep it moving............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 16 2011, 07:56 PM~20108666
> *Thanks boss trying to keep it moving............... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yo anit no more three wheeling going on or what...............  :dunno: :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 04:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that caddy's bad ass , seen it in person at the phoenix show :cheesy: it inspired me to build my own 3 wheel king model :happysad: 




























we need more crazy 3 wheelers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

That mino is nice :run:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 06:52 PM~20163524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY TONE OKAY...... :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 23 2011, 09:25 AM~20159473
> *that caddy's bad ass , seen it in person at the phoenix show  :cheesy:  it inspired me to build my own 3 wheel king model  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, THE CADI'S SEEM TO BE WINNING THE HIGHEST THREE WHEEL BATTLE... :yes: :yes:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

My 64 hittin' a 3


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

so who can 3 wheel without spilling transmittion fluid eveywhere??


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 24 2011, 04:56 PM~20171583
> *so who can 3 wheel without spilling transmittion fluid eveywhere??
> *


my shit don't spill no oil...in the pic its just parked on a dirty ass driveway lol


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Mar 24 2011, 04:32 PM~20171425
> *My 64 hittin' a 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Mar 24 2011, 05:32 PM~20171425
> *My 64 hittin' a 3
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: thats nice mann............


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 24 2011, 05:30 PM~20171831
> *:wow:  :wow: thats nice mann............
> *


thanks


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@Mar 24 2011, 05:25 PM~20171786
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir...


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Mar 24 2011, 04:32 PM~20171425
> *My 64 hittin' a 3
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2011, 02:36 PM~20162100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac51/50 (Mar 23, 2011)

NICE ASS RIDES THE CADDY IS KILLIN SHIT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Feb 13 2011, 08:26 AM~19857280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


helllllll yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 27 2011, 09:18 PM~20197352
> *helllllll yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



damn i thought my air time got played out lol thanks bro lol :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 23 2011, 08:25 AM~20159473
> *that caddy's bad ass , seen it in person at the phoenix show  :cheesy:  it inspired me to build my own 3 wheel king model  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the monte looks insane


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2011, 06:17 AM~20199183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 28 2011, 07:44 AM~20199520
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Wait for it

Wait for it

Wait for it


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 28 2011, 06:17 AM~20199183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Mar 28 2011, 07:12 PM~20204791
> *Wait for it
> 
> Wait for it
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 24 2011, 04:56 PM~20171583
> *so who can 3 wheel without spilling transmittion fluid eveywhere??
> *


not me...


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Mar 31 2011, 01:05 AM~20225160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MAN THATS NICE............. :wow: :wow:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 AM~20226158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TODD AS ALWAYS, NEED TO SEE THAT IN PERSON ONE DAY.............. :yes: :yes:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LEF, MAN YOU 3 WHEELED OVER TOP OF MY HEAD THE OTHER DAY WISE GUY


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 AM~20226323
> *LEF, MAN YOU 3 WHEELED OVER TOP OF MY HEAD THE OTHER DAY WISE GUY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TEST AND TUNE MAN, TEST AND TUNE....... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Mar 31 2011, 01:00 AM~20225141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD. MORE OF THE CUTLASS PLEASE...


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 31 2011, 07:28 AM~20226280
> *HEY MAN THATS NICE............. :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:23 AM~20226631
> *LOOKING GOOD. MORE OF THE CUTLASS PLEASE...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Mar 31 2011, 10:06 AM~20226887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MONTE LOOKING GOOD ON THE GANGSTER LEAN................ :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Mar 31 2011, 09:06 AM~20226887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do u ever have any prob with the shocks?


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Where is people gett'N those colored whyte walls?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 31 2011, 12:27 PM~20228179
> *Where is people gett'N those colored whyte walls?
> *


    custom made


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Mar 31 2011, 12:12 PM~20228083
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> *


 :uh: :dunno: why ?


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2011, 01:43 PM~20227865
> *do u ever have any prob with the shocks?
> *


no


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Mar 31 2011, 01:12 PM~20228083
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> *


YOU CANT HATE, ALOT OF TIME AND EFFORT WAS PUT INTO THAT THING....... :wow: :wow:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

A guy tol me u gota get em airbrushed


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Mar 31 2011, 12:05 AM~20225160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Mar 31 2011, 05:07 PM~20229575
> *YOU CANT HATE, ALOT OF TIME AND EFFORT WAS PUT INTO THAT THING....... :wow:  :wow:
> *


this is true


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LILSPEEDY1_@Mar 31 2011, 09:16 AM~20226936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt this the same car that was gas hopping and bout took out the wendys sign and went through a bush? 

clean as hell ride though


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

the kandy red cutty is nasty!!!!!!


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

That caddy is the king of three wheel motion!


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

My 87 Regal on a standing 3


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Apr 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20251093
> *That caddy is the king of three wheel motion!
> *


SETTING THE MARK IN PHILLY........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Apr 4 2011, 08:38 AM~20253696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GHEY.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Mar 31 2011, 01:12 PM~20228083
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> *


I WAS WAITING FOR IT TO FLIPP OVER.... :happysad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 4 2011, 06:59 AM~20253800
> *GHEY.
> *


post what you got then? otherwise stfu


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Apr 4 2011, 06:38 AM~20253696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur gay u dum fuck do u even have a car :machinegun:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 4 2011, 07:44 PM~20259777
> *Ur gay u dum fuck do u even have a car :machinegun:
> *


OWNED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 03:03 PM~20256550
> *post what you got then? otherwise stfu
> *


Post your cross eyed girlfriend you annoying ass little gnome.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 10:02 PM~20260007
> *OWNED!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Says the troll that swims in the shallow end of the gene pool. You look like one of those sexual predators that are 30 years old but makes themselves look young so they can hook up with kids.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Mar 31 2011, 04:30 PM~20229732
> *A guy tol me u gota get em airbrushed
> *


there alot of mantinice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 5 2011, 06:15 AM~20263079
> *Says the troll that swims in the shallow end of the gene pool. You look like one of those sexual predators that are 30 years old but makes themselves look young so they can hook up with kids.
> *


lmfao this comin from the fat fuck that wanna stalk me,lol its called hipopituitarism ya ignorant fuck,cant help ima look young forever,but aint nothin gonna help how ugly you are.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 3 2011, 06:11 PM~20250116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wut a monsta 3 look like  :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20250116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ne pics of this hittn the bumper in the really high 100's nonstuck lol


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2011, 11:40 AM~20242538
> *isnt this the same car that was gas hopping and bout took out the wendys sign and went through a bush?
> 
> clean as hell ride though
> *



yea thats the same regal all fixed!!!! thanks..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LILSPEEDY1_@Apr 6 2011, 04:01 PM~20275734
> *yea thats the same regal all fixed!!!! thanks.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice,good work


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 04:17 PM~20275851
> *nice,good work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djskillz214_@Apr 8 2011, 11:20 AM~20291760
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Rubencito (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Mar 24 2011, 04:32 PM~20171425
> *My 64 hittin' a 3
> 
> 
> ...


ha yu do got a dirty ass driveway haha


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19789686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 10 2011, 06:31 AM~20302370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.................. :wow:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20252764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Apr 4 2011, 06:18 AM~20253613
> *SETTING THE MARK IN PHILLY........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 caddy blues (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Feb 6 2011, 01:28 PM~19802021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This caddy is off the chain 2 tight


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE PAUL GOODTIMES GOODTIMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 21 2011, 12:49 PM~20389486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :wow: THATS NICE............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 21 2011, 11:49 AM~20389486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowrider_cutlass, Lowridin IV Life

wudup petros! :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Mar 31 2011, 01:12 PM~20228083
> *uVbfmrM7-Ro&feature
> *


 :barf: :barf: :werd: :banghead: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Apr 10 2011, 06:31 AM~20302370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gus62 (Jan 3, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: gus62, look_what_i_can_do, 3-wheel


----------



## gus62 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 21 2011, 11:49 AM~20389486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: looks like a monster truck


----------



## MauriceTurner1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice thread Homie!! When I get my Lac up, Ill post my 3-wheel!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 07:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only on the east coast :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

FACEPALM


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 27 2011, 10:56 AM~20431765
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Rubencito (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2011, 03:42 PM~19810586
> *saw this on another thread
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of over locking... :nono:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 08:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM SURE IF YOU DUMB SHIT, WASTE OF MONEY, OR BULLSHIT ON GOOGLE. THIS WILL COME UP LMAO


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

GOTTA BE IN THE TOP 10 PICK..........


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 09:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONK MINUS THE WHEELS....... :uh: :angry:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Apr 26 2011, 09:50 AM~20422504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what shame


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 27 2011, 12:56 PM~20431765
> *:uh:
> *


x a milli


----------



## J.F.L (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 18 2011, 12:04 PM~20578488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO looks like its about to lay on its side, nice......... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 18 2011, 12:36 PM~20578670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CRAZY RIGHT THERE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20578670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sick


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 18 2011, 11:04 AM~20578488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 its got a nice 3 but u would think with those cylinders it would get up more??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 18 2011, 12:04 PM~20578488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT ENOUGHT WEIGHT ON THE LEFT SIDE? OR WHY DOESN'T THAT CYLINDER COLLAPSE MORE?

LOOKS GOOD FOR A 3 THO. BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT HAS POTENTIAL FOR MORE.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 19 2011, 01:15 PM~20586590
> *NOT ENOUGHT WEIGHT ON THE LEFT SIDE? OR WHY DOESN'T THAT CYLINDER COLLAPSE MORE?
> 
> LOOKS GOOD FOR A 3 THO. BUT IT LOOKS LIKE IT HAS POTENTIAL FOR MORE.
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

trailing arms are stopping it from 3 wheeling , big cylinders help but not when you relocate arms.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@May 19 2011, 09:50 PM~20590548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive always liked this 68 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@May 19 2011, 10:50 PM~20590548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 03:38 PM~20587162
> *trailing arms are stopping it from 3 wheeling , big cylinders help but not when you relocate arms.
> *


ORALE I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@May 19 2011, 09:50 PM~20590548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

i saw my car on this ad......bellflower show a while back :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

98......was a good year! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

http://youtu.be/olj1uK7964I


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

the three wheel in this 1997 vid was my homie A.C. ...R.I.P...he kept his 65 impala on three...the other cars are MAJESTICS CPT. and WATTS members :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@May 21 2011, 06:08 PM~20600465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: bruh,how many years you owned that foe...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 18 2011, 10:04 AM~20578488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20563569
> *DONK MINUS THE WHEELS....... :uh:  :angry:
> *


But it has 13's on it...i thought that automaticly made every car cool?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 22 2011, 10:41 AM~20603869
> *But it has 13's on it...i thought that automaticly made every car cool?
> *


 it looks like its got some 14 inch bolt ons :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20578670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

double post :0


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@May 16 2011, 10:28 AM~20562795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BAD ASS


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@May 21 2011, 06:13 PM~20600893
> *:thumbsup:  bruh,how many years you owned that foe...
> *


 i think 95...still got it....it's on ice right now...waiting for the game to change :biggrin:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 24 2011, 07:52 AM~20617228
> *BAD ASS
> *


THANKS MAN........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

BUCKET ON 3


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

Phoenix Super Show












supremeseventies.blogspot.com

SX70'S


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT NM President- Leroy


----------



## tone from 509 (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@May 24 2011, 07:28 PM~20621761
> *Nice tits. :biggrin:
> 
> 2nd pic looks like she is trying to let go a big fart.  :happysad:
> *


LOL IT DOES!!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS MEAN ASS HELL LIKE ITS READY TO TIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 10:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: GGGGGGGGT


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 23 2011, 09:25 AM~20159473
> *that caddy's bad ass , seen it in person at the phoenix show  :cheesy:  it inspired me to build my own 3 wheel king model  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!! :0 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 07:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...



We have a winner ! ! !


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YA GOODTIMER THAT FUCKER CAME OUT HARD :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

NOT THE HIGHEST BUT THE FRAME DONT LET THE BACK WHEEL GO IN ANYMORE









:biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@May 26 2011, 12:16 AM~20631318
> *FUCK YA GOODTIMER THAT FUCKER CAME OUT HARD :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 26 2011, 03:26 AM~20631349
> *NOT THE HIGHEST BUT THE FRAME DONT LET THE BACK WHEEL GO IN ANYMORE
> 
> 
> ...


throw some rev 13x7s and itll give u a bit more


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19871435
> *you dont like it then get the hell out of here  :uh:  u know if you see a big ass 3 wheel out of know were in town your gonna be like HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THAT CAR!!!! u know dam well u would be
> *


still looks nasty..i would be like the og's didnt do it that way...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 2 2011, 09:28 PM~19771896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This kid has got everybody beat in this topic:

1. Highest Three Wheel

2. No chains

3. Feet off the pedals

4. Facial Expression: Sucking it up cause it's gonna hurt when i land all because of gravity........priceless!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 24 2011, 08:47 PM~20622537
> *GT NM President- Leroy
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY BROTHERS 76...MEMBERS [email protected] OC SHOW..


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 25 2011, 10:28 PM~20630825
> *We have a winner ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Dee68 said:


>





Amahury760 said:


> MY BROTHERS 76...MEMBERS [email protected] OC SHOW..


These 3's are the best ones posted... all those others are ridiculous and wack... not hating or anything... but its just my opinion..


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

COME ON YOU NEED TO LOOK BACK AT THIS THREAD A COUPLE GOOD ONES ON HERE BESIDES THOSE............DONT HATE


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

How is it hating? Cuz im not into the others i saw... get real..


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Rubencito said:


> ha yu do got a dirty ass driveway haha


Nice


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


duallyboy said:


>


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

GOOT said:


> Nice tits. :biggrin:
> 
> 2nd pic looks like she is trying to let go a big fart. :happysad:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::sprint:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

mister smiley said:


>


MY SON WALKED IN AND ASKED "DADDY WHY ARE YOU CRYING?"

I SHOWED HIM THIS SHIT AND HE BROKE DOWN TOO!

LAY IT LOW HELP! MAKE IT STOP ! PLEASE!

ITS NOT GROUPIES THAT DESTROY HAPPY HOMES, ITS SHIT LIKE THIS :werd:


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

duallyboy said:


>


WOW NICE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What on earth kind of wish bone is that.



BigMandoAZ said:


> saw this on another thread


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

:wow: :run: :chuck: :run: hno: :run: :wow: :run: :chuck: :run: hno: :sprint:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## CALIBU (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 346159


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

CALIBU said:


> View attachment 346159


NICE


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

mister smiley said:


>


haha, cool truck! :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Supreme Seventies said:


> Phoenix Super Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, nice!! Have more pics?


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

wowie maui!!


duallyboy said:


>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## CREATING CURRENCY (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

mister smiley said:


>


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SOME OF THESE 3 WHEELS ARE NORMAL


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Not the Biggest but high for a Wing Car









*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>


I THINK I JUST EJACULATED IN MY PANTS


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

duallyboy said:


>


Wtf!!!! Never seen anything like that. Right on!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Not the highest but I love my whipps three wheel.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

My wife's car.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

My wife's car.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovin the TruRydaz regal. Its on a rake, higher in the rear and mean as fuck in primer!
The dog legged monte is super cool too.

On the GO¤EZ video few pages back what tune is that? Would love to blast it in my car


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

lefhandman said:


> 79 Cadi Coupe just coming on seen, test and tuning right now :biggrin: .................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET EM LEFF! Show Em How Philly Does Its 3's


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Might not be the highest, but it was pretty high for a daily driver G-Body in 1995. 
80 Regal, NO Lead, NO gassing, NO cheater pump, NO extended A-arms!
Two pumps, 6 batteries, 14" cylinders in the rear, OG 5:20s...


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

nicely done homie. clean ride too.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thx!


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> Thx!


no prob homie.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

mister smiley said:


>


I seen this Caddy in PHX at LRM show, it hats a bad ass 3...


----------



## tricksterjho (Oct 21, 2007)

glasshouse


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Homie Styln said:


> I seen this Caddy in PHX at LRM show, it hats a bad ass 3...


Damnnnnnn this is almost a 2 wheel. That's some crazy shit there.


----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CARDENASPITS (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

tricksterjho said:


> glasshouse


Nice!!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> *Not the Biggest but high for a Wing Car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


single to the rear?



sixonebubble said:


> Might not be the highest, but it was pretty high for a daily driver G-Body in 1995.
> 80 Regal, NO Lead, NO gassing, NO cheater pump, NO extended A-arms!
> Two pumps, 6 batteries, 14" cylinders in the rear, OG 5:20s...


Nice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Thx!


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

duallyboy said:


>


i am impressed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

What system/spec. do you have on it?


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:roflmao:is there someone in the back


mister smiley said:


>


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

My LTC


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

My brothers " LAC OF LOVE "


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

mister smiley said:


>


Hands down this caddilac takes the highest three wheel I've seen!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## mile high (Aug 4, 2010)

Theres a video on youtube of a guy with some transmisons and some other junk in his trunk can somebody post it idk how to


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

what is a good trick if you dont have enuff weight in the trunk? Are chains enuff?
My set up is over the rear axle, hidden behind the seats because of severe local laws. And only two batts in series in the trunk, one each side.
Should i fill the whole bumper? What else?


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)

:facepalm:

http://youtu.be/uVbfmrM7-Ro


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CADI KID said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> http://youtu.be/uVbfmrM7-Ro


jajajaajaja i seen that in person,,,shits ugly ass hell but the work like welding and fabrication was clean,,, he said he did it but i doubt it cause he showed me the setup and it was garbage, he musta done the setup in the trunk and tried taking credit for whole lift and everything else


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


>


That's a mean ass 3


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

here you go brotha


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

cruisethewhip said:


> Hands down this caddilac takes the highest three wheel I've seen!


X64


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

mister smiley said:


>


Fuckin Sick.......Winner hands down


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 92brougham (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats Insane!!!!


----------



## 92brougham (Jul 16, 2012)

..


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> yup :0


Goddamn:run:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

vengence said:


> isnt this the same car that was gas hopping and bout took out the wendys sign and went through a bush?
> 
> clean as hell ride though


YES THIS IS THE CAR THE HIT THE WENDYS SIGN....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

motecarlosean said:


> View attachment 543567


LOL This picture is too kool.
But i'd also like to own one of those civics, all done up 90s style, with Mc leans on 165/50 flake paint and velour interior


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

SyckCutty said:


>


King!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

wat all do u have to do to get a high wheel?..like frame work ect...
?????


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

vipera said:


> King!


X4 Thats my boy Flaco, 18s all around


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

18s?? Damn. 
Is he on coilover all around or just rams and accus?
Also one more thing, how does he suck up the fnt wheel? Does it simply dump that corner then locks up the rear and drop the opposite one? And its so short that it tips over anyway?
Cause the only way i know would be double acting rams.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You won, thats the highest three


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got to give it to the Caddy, that looks insane.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

DAM


SyckCutty said:


>


----------



## CADI KID (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:wow:


CADI KID said:


> View attachment 550299


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

CADI KID said:


> View attachment 550299


Damn trailin arms arent long enuff.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> 18s?? Damn.
> Is he on coilover all around or just rams and accus?
> Also one more thing, how does he suck up the fnt wheel? Does it simply dump that corner then locks up the rear and drop the opposite one? And its so short that it tips over anyway?
> Cause the only way i know would be double acting rams.


Coil over


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe not the highest in the world, but a great high to be a car of that type.


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

my 88 classic !


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

2lo4u said:


> my 88 classic !
> 
> 
> View attachment 557211
> View attachment 557212


Nice LS


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Not the highest but my best shot!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait a sec, just noticed the little `Zuki has a solid fnt axle. That answers my question i guess.
Anyway Carlos, got a vid of it chippin?


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Not the highest but my best shot!


nice !


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

High lifting 3 wheel with the rear wheel!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

vipera said:


> High lifting 3 wheel with the rear wheel!


I have always liked that car. Even the front gets pretty high.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive been told by the former owner of that cutlass that the way they achieveed the dogleg was by 3wheelin it, then by pushin the front down, n obviously dump it.
Say it doesnt do it anymore since it went with 4 showtime pumps. I think in this pic it had a Rayvern two pump set up.


----------



## LIL MURPHY (Nov 10, 2012)

wow:run:that looks crazy


mister smiley said:


>


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

WINNER!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

So, what the hell happened there? I see the chains probably snapped, but whats the deal with the driveshaft? Why is it bent that way??
And what else was holding the rear in place other than those monster lower arms? A wishbone? Uppers? where are they?


----------



## Spensa13 (Jul 26, 2012)

If u look closely that is the uppers it's not the driveshaft


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah yeah, thanx. I see now. So is it angled? I wish it ws a better picture, its sorta intresting.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

TONE LOCO said:


>


I used to own that car


----------



## LIL MURPHY (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW


Stranger69 said:


> WINNER!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

LIL MURPHY said:


> WOW


 I know right,


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

most quoted pic on LIL


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

it was on lowrider magazine a while back its a hopper ad something broke and fell into a 3


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Pretty high dogleg to be on air.

It has, however, aircylinders and not bages, then had it been more difficult.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I would have a windshield washer pump squirting water out in front of that left rear wheel so fast if I could get my car to dog leg like that! LOL!


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ LOL ^^^
I bet that car wont drive straight ever again!


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

It drives straight as an arrow down the track. Just launches like hell!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah i was only kidding  
Your avatar looks hella intresting BTW.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i think mines a pretty good height


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

ok homie!!!! doin it........lookin good!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 71_thunder_CHICKEN (Apr 19, 2013)

my regal that was never finished got from my brother a few years back...the car is RIP in the junk yard:facepalm:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

24" teles n the rear


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

First moves after 18 month :biggrin:

There is a little problem with the right strok. But i will fix i soon

View My Video


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

68s IMPALAS HAVE THE HIGHEST 3 WHEEL OF ALL IMPALAS.....AM I WRONG....WITH NO TELESCOPS


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------

